# Is it ALWAYS this windy in Pcola?



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have only been fishing this area for about 1 year. It seems every day the NOAA coatal waters forecast is 15-20 knots, choppy to rough. Is this the normal pattern year round or is this an exceptionally windy past several months? Just wondering.

Thanks!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Its only this windy on days you want to go fishing! LOL

No seriously Ithink we have had a bad batch of weather last few weeks. Im a new boater, but hell it's windy at my HOUSE. I have chop in my pool!

Never fear, it will be africa HOT, 100% humidity, and not a breeze to cool you off anywhere in sight soon enough!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *choppedliver (4/8/2009)*
> 
> Never fear, it will be africa HOT, 100% humidity, and not a breeze to cool you off anywhere in sight soon enough!




ain't that the damn truth


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

i think it has been an especially windy spring so far. it seems that way atleast


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

It is always pretty damn windy in spring, I remember many spring breaks that the kids had to settle for boating in the river cause it was too windy for me to take them to the bay or sound.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *biggamefishr (4/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (4/8/2009)*
> ...




Yeah wait until summer..Jesus..Then you might get an afternoon shower then dried out like a raisin..Hot hot hot..Im so sick of this wind also I cant stand it..I went surf fishing today and after hour I wanted to drown someone..:banghead:banghead


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not in P'cola, but this is a windier spring than most for the last couple of decades - BUT both the Pacific and Atlantic Oscillations have changed into their cold phase so this sort of spring mightbe predominantfor a decade or so. La Ninas predominate in the cold phase, that is why even the Gorebull Warming loonies are saying it's going to be cooler for a while. 

If you go to the National Data Buoy Center and go to the buoys (42040 and 42039 are closest) you can quickly pick up a graph for monthly averages and ranges of wind, waves, etc. If you really want to you know, you can get detailed daily historical data to pick apart and chart - the format is amenable to Excel functions.

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/maps/Florida.shtml

I'm gonna do that if i ever get a "round toowit" but i've been too busy to go to the store and get one.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, weather has sucked lately. It's either been windy or rainy or both for like the last 3 weeks.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Out of curiosity I ran some quick numbers.

At 42040 the average for the last 45 days is 13.8 kts, last 5 days 14.4 kts.1995-2001 average is 12.2 kts for March (S.D. 5.9). Yeah, it's a little windy, but not way out of normal.

Yeah, I'm a numbers geek.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Choppedliver is dead on.... We do seem to have some windy spring seasons... they usually die off as summer gets closer ...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's normal for this time of year. We usually have a few more breaks in the wind than this. Man I can not wait for those scorching summer days when it's a pond out there. Because I spend most of my time under the water.:letsdrink


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank youfor the feedback everyone- even the numbers geek! I appreciate it. Even today there is a small craft advisory but yet when I come across mobile bay from Pcola (as part of my 1.5 hour commmute each way to work) the bay looks like glass. I guess I will adjust and learn to appreciate the times when the wind is not here. One thing the spring this year has taught me- the coastal waters forecast does not always apply verbatim- sometimes if it is questionable- you just gotta go out and see for yourself what the conditions are like.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *csr2236 (4/9/2009)*Thank youfor the feedback everyone- even the numbers geek! I appreciate it. Even today there is a small craft advisory but yet when I come across mobile bay from Pcola (as part of my 1.5 hour commmute each way to work) the bay looks like glass. I guess I will adjust and learn to appreciate the times when the wind is not here. One thing the spring this year has taught me- the coastal waters forecast does not always apply verbatim- sometimes if it is questionable- you just gotta go out and see for yourself what the conditions are like.


What I have learned is for the most part is they are calling for 1 foot of less, or 1-2 feet one to two days out, you can make your plans to get out. Anything past 3 days and the forecast is pretty useless. You take great risk when they say 1-3 foot seas. It usually is on 3+ foot side of that forecast.

Hopefully in a couple of weeks the windy days will subside giving way to our hot, calm days where you wish there was a breeze.


----------



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

i'll take 10-15mph wind over being caught inamid-july thunderstorm......just sayin


----------

